# SIP Fighter!



## mightyxmouse (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought my betta a few days after christmas and she passed away 3 days ago. 

She had been battling dropsy and she was doing such a good job in the battle that I named her Fighter. I woke up 3 days ago and she had passed...I was proud of her for sticking through it but at the same time, I was sad that she was suffering..

I'm moving on fast but I bought a baby betta from petco! I didn't know the sex of the betta until yesterday - I can see her egg spot (forgot what that's called). I haven't named her yet though..


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

awww. thats sad.sorry to hear it. i hope your new female works out for you. and the spot is called an ovipositer.


----------

